# Modern european railway stations (after 1950)



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow incredible stations.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Gare de Monaco - Monte-Carlo*


Gare de Monaco by prasnation, on Flickr


Monaco Train Station by dcnelson1898, on Flickr


Gare Monaco Monte-Carlo by f.g.77, on Flickr


Monaco Monte Carlo station by PvRFotografie, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Station Amsterdam Bijlmer ArenA*


Bijlmer Arena station by FRANCESCORSINI, on Flickr


Station Amsterdam Bijlmer ArenA by sandrosamigos, on Flickr


bijlmer station in HDR by Hanu-Man, on Flickr


Station Amsterdam Bijlmer ArenA by Wai Ng, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Gare de Strasbourg-Ville*


Gare de Strasbourg by benster1970, on Flickr


Gare de Strasbourg 17 by paspog, on Flickr


Strasbourg Station by hugh llewelyn, on Flickr


Gare de Strasbourg by Cha già José, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Station Arnhem* (U/C)


Railway Station Arnhem by martin werker, on Flickr


Station Arnhem by naturum, on Flickr


IMG_6934_AUPC1011_Before_and_After by RubenJ, on Flickr


Arnhem NS  by Huub Louppen (drymd29), on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Station ’s-Hertogenbosch*


Trainstation Den Bosch by JahLex, on Flickr


Station 's-Hertogenbosch by martijndebie, on Flickr


stationsplein 's-hertogenbosch by janssentoine, on Flickr


Den Bosch Central station by bellebonnici, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Station Rotterdam Centraal* (U/C)



reflectie in Rotterdam Centraal  by Gerard Stolk (vers le Carême), on Flickr


Rotterdam 108 by [email protected], on Flickr


110717: Rotterdam CS by indahs, on Flickr


Rotterdam CS Open Roof by Steelwheels, on Flickr

_________________________________________________________________


jb_nl said:


>


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pardubice railway station, Czech Republic*

Pardubice - 28-01-2011 by agcthoms, on Flickr


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Utrecht Centraal (U/C)*
Netherlands busiest train station




Marin said:


> 13.11:
> 
> 01.





Jeremo said:


>





Topaas said:


> 30-08:


Sorry five instead of three pictures.


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Den Haag Centraal (U/C)*
The Hague



Momo1435 said:


> IMG_8379 by Momo1435, on Flickr





Momo1435 said:


> IMG_0838 by Momo1435, on Flickr





Jeromeo said:


> IMG_0277 by superdupercaddy, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Leuven, Belgium
*









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3816/9664000567_59652e39ec_c.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3808/9385640334_7b051ce391_c.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8281/7583016666_22c1ce428c_c.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8303/7958045886_803bd79d9a_c.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8210/8205545994_488232ab52_c.jpg


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

*Gare de Liège-Guillemins*


Liege - Gare Guillemins - Frontal view - Street side by Jef1955, on Flickr


Liège Gare Guillemins by Manuel.A.69, on Flickr


Gare de Calatrava à Liège (gare des Guillemins) by André Servaty, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Mediopadana Railway Station. Reggio Emilia, Italy.* (Santiago Calatrava)


MEDIOPADANA - REGGIO EMILIA by giuliano_bianchini, on Flickr


MEDIOPADANA - REGGIO EMILIA by giuliano_bianchini, on Flickr


Notturno (mediopadana) by Mauro T., on Flickr


Stazione Mediopadana RE by Ringo_rin, on Flickr


Stazione Mediopadana RE by Ringo_rin, on Flickr


----------



## l.castellanilovati (Dec 17, 2015)

Napoli Afragola and Reggio Emilia Stations are also great!


----------

